# MP3-Archivierungs-Tool

## darookee

Moin!

ich suche schon seis laengerer zeit ein tool mit dem ich meine MP3s mal sortieren kann... das sind leider schon soviel geworden, dass ich keinen bock habe das alles manuell zu machen : /

gibt es (am besten ein programm, von mir aus aber auch mehrere tools) was

- gucken kann wie die lieder heissen

- den ID3-Tag richtig schreibt

- Die MP3s umbenennt

- und evtl auch noch nach ordnern sortiert?

würde mich allerdings auch schon mit einem zufrieden geben, was die ID3-Tags 'automatisch' richtig eintraegt... hatte mal irgendwan sone art cddb fuer einzelne lieder gesehen, weiss aber nimmer wie die hies... : (

wie gesagt... muss nicht unbedingt alles in einem programm sein ;)

mfg

rookee

----------

## unexist

 *darookee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - gucken kann wie die lieder heissen
> 
> - den ID3-Tag richtig schreibt
> ...

 

da musst du wohl selber ran, es gibt ein haufen progs die teilaufgaben uebernehmen, eine variante mit all diesen extras gibts afaik nicht. ich selber nutze einfach ein shellscript und das backend

id3 bzw. id3v2 zum taggen.

 *darookee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hatte mal irgendwan sone art cddb fuer einzelne lieder gesehen, weiss aber nimmer wie die hies... : (
> 
> 

 

bist du dir sicher das es via cddb funktioniert? ich halte das fuer ein geruecht, lasse mich aber gerne vom gegenteil belehren.

laut meinem verstaendnis von cddb, braucht man den cd toc, eine discid, die errechnet werden muss sowie die track-length der einzelnen tracks um ueberhaupt einen lookup in einer cddb-db hinzubekommen. 

da aufgrund der sog. psychoakustischen filter, die beim erzeugen der mp3's angewendet werden, geht aufgrund der kompression logischerweise einiges an groesse verloren. 

ich kann mirkaum vorstellen, wie man dann die benoetigten informationen sammeln soll, die discid zu berechnen ist das kleinste uebel.  :Wink: 

----------

## darookee

nej... cddb isses nich... ich hab mal nachgeguckt... musicbrainz.org ... da meine ich gibts ein programm das aus den mp3s trm's oder so errechnet... und die kann man dann in deren db nachgucken... allerdings ist die noch nicht wirklich gross : /

naja... dann nehm ich mir glaubich mal ne woche frei ;)

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Prokyon3 ist dafür geeignet, beutzt mysql für die Datenbank und hat einen ID3-Editor mit drin.

Ciao

----------

## Boba

*  media-sound/easytag

      Latest version available: 0.27

      Latest version installed: 0.27

      Size of downloaded files: 1,016 kB

      Homepage:    http://easytag.sourceforge.net/

      Description: EasyTAG mp3/ogg ID3 tag editor

emerge easytag!

----------

## CHerzog

Hi!

ich stehe grade vor der gleichen Aufgabe.

Ich habe mir jetzt EasyTag und Prokyron installiert und erreiche damit folgendes:

Die Daten werden in eine SQL-Datenbank abgespeichert, von wo aus ich Sie leicht verändern kann (SQL-Befehle). Anschließend starte ich wieder Prokyron und schreibe die Daten der Datenbank in die Tags.

Als letztes nutze ich dann Easytag um die MP3-Dateien umzubenennen.

Prokyon ist auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert. 

Christian

----------

## knorke

hmm bash oder perl dürften da reichen  :Smile: 

kleiner spass   :Laughing: 

----------

## hopfe

Es gibt auch ein Plugin für xmms (xmms-find) , hab es aber noch nie ausprobiert, daher weiß ich nicht genau was es kann.

----------

## unexist

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Daten werden in eine SQL-Datenbank abgespeichert, von wo aus ich Sie leicht verändern kann (SQL-Befehle). Anschließend starte ich wieder Prokyron und schreibe die Daten der Datenbank in die Tags.
> 
> Als letztes nutze ich dann Easytag um die MP3-Dateien umzubenennen.
> ...

 

mal im ernst.. und wo ist da der sinn? wenn du jetzt 5000 mp3s hast, schreibst die von hand alle in die db, und dann nimmst ein prog, das die files automagisch tagged? 

das klingt nach dem gleichen effekt, als wenn du die selber von hand umbenennst. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das der autor von prokyron seine mySQL db public laufen hat, damit alle ihre tracks dort reinschreiben koennen.

und ein kompletten mySQL server zum mp3s taggen find ich ein wenig.. umfangreich. %)

ich glaub der einzige frund, wieso es dafuer kaum eine software gibt ist, das keiner sie braucht. es bleibt die gleiche laestige aufgabe, das einzige was variiert ist die umstaendlichkeit, mit der man dort rangeht.

----------

## CHerzog

 *unexist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich glaub der einzige frund, wieso es dafuer kaum eine software gibt ist, das keiner sie braucht. es bleibt die gleiche laestige aufgabe, das einzige was variiert ist die umstaendlichkeit, mit der man dort rangeht.

 

Und ich denke, wenn man eh Prokyon nutzen möchte, da es viele nützliche Dinge vereint, und die Datenbank nutzt, kann man sehr einfach mehere Datensätze einfach abändern. 

Und zum Schluß die Tags neu schreiben....

Natürlich bleibt immer ein wenig Restarbeit. Allerdings habe ich mit der Datenbank eine gute Übersicht über alle Titel und kann Sie sehr einfach abändern. Und ich denke, dass MySQL jetzt nicht unbedingt "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen" bedeutet, wenn ich mir die Performance anderer Programme ansehe, die die Daten in eine Textdatei schreiben. Vor allen, wenn die Anzahl der Titel über 1000 hinausgeht. Prokyon ist sehr schnell und dazu noch "Multithreaded".

Alles IMHO natürlich,

Christian

----------

## CHerzog

 *unexist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mal im ernst.. und wo ist da der sinn? wenn du jetzt 5000 mp3s hast, schreibst die von hand alle in die db, und dann nimmst ein prog, das die files automagisch tagged? 
> 
> 

 

Achso - Prokyon schreibt die Titel selber in die Datenbank! Oder versteh ich da jetzt etwas falsch?

----------

## unexist

ich glaube schon, wenn ich mir ueberlege worum es hier ind em thread ueberhaupt geht. fuer mich erscheint die loesung evtl. praktisch, fuer leute die sowieso ein mySQLd laufen haben. standmaessig habe ich den sowieso compiled, weil ich die libs zum programmieren brauche, und ein mySQLd im LAN zuhaben ist ja schon fast standard.

dennoch bringt es halt keine zetersparnis und einen vorteil. ich finde ein directory-tree auch sehr uebersichtlich. %)

btw: erstellt pykron irgendeinen hash von dem file? (z.b. md5)

wenn ja, ist das ganze nur fuer das eine file anwendbar, also nutzlos.

----------

## swain

ich finde das easytag sehr na an tag&rename unter winblööd rankommt (meiner meinung nach das beste tool für sowas unter win) und wenn man sich mit der oberfläche auseinandergesetzt hat, auch so einfach zu bedienen und es bietet alle funktionen die man sich nur wünschen kann (IMHO)

----------

